# زراعة الأسنان ..ومتطلبات الأجهزة



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أكتوبر 2006)

ان عملية زراعة الأسنان تتطلب مهارة وكفاءة عالية بالغة الدقة تعتمد اعتماد كلي على مهارة الطبيب

المختص وكفاءته .وايضا الجهاز المستخدم للحصول على افضل النتائج العلاجية المثالية .

في هذا الموضوع سنتطرق على مواصفات الجهاز الخاص المستخدم في الغرس السني وجراحة الوجه

والفكين وايضأ جراحة العظام والكسوروالجمجمة .







عذرأ يوجد تكملة .:20: 

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*تكملة*

نلاحظ من خلال الشكل اعلاه مراحل عملية غرس الوتد داخل عضم الفكوك الأعلى والأسفل .

1- يتم تثقيب المنطقة المخصصة بقطر مناسب متفق عليه .

2- عمل لولب داخلي .

3- شد الوتد بواسطة مفتاح جيدأ .

4- عمل سن تجميلي في قمة الوتد كما في الصور .

اذن العملية ميكانيكية في جو طبي معقم .

طبعأ الأوتاد تصنع من معدن التيتانيوم تنسجم مع طبيعة الخلايا الحية ولاتسبب اي حساسية .

ولي رجعة في موضوع كامل متناسق عن هذه الأوتاد اشكالها واحجامها ومكوناتها مستقبلأ .

ان عملية ثقب عظم الفك وبعمق طويل ومناسب يحتاج الى جهاز والأت واداة لا يستهان بها مطلقأ .

اذن ماهي مواصفات الجهاز المستخدم :

1- عنصر التوجيه .
2-خراطيم التوصيل .
3-المحرك .
4-القبضات .
5-سائل التبريد .

اكتفي لهذا الحد لوجود خلل في النت او الموقع .
وسأكمل لاحقأ .

:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*تكملة*






ا- عنصر التوجيه :ان النظام يستند في كل خطوات الغرس الأساسية والأعمال الرافقة الى عدة برامج 

حيث يمكن ضبط البرامج على سرعة دوران مثالية ملائمة لخطوات العمل المقررة.

بعرض رقمي لسرعة المحرك . 

ويسمح للمحرك بالدوران الثابت دون ارتجاج وبعزم دوران اعظم يتم التوصل اليه 

بأقل السرعات المتاحة .

ويتضمن ايضأ دواسة قدم بشكل مريح لأتجاهين في الدوران .

2-خراطيم التوصيل : مرنة سهلة الأستعمال وسهلة الصيانة وتؤمن سهولة كبيرة في الحركة .

ويمكن تعقيمها بدرجة حرارة 135 مئوي دون ان تتلف .

3-المحرك : يتصف بالعزم الدوران القوي حيث يجب ان يصل بحدود 5-7 نيوتن سم وسرعة الدوران 

من 300_40000 دورة بالدقيقة تحدد وفق عنصر التحكم .

وهنا لنا وقفة في عملية الغرس لا نحتاج السرعات العالية مطلقأ بل نحتاجها لأجل 

زيادة العزم من 5 نيوتن سم الى 20 نيوتن سم وهذا يعني اكثر امانأ خلال الغرس .

وهذا النوع من المحركات يعمل بدون فرشات لذا فهو مأمون ولا يحتاج الى صيانة .

كما يمكن تعقيمه 135 درجة مئوية بدون ان يتضرر . ولا يحتاج الى تزييت .

ومزود بنظام الأضاءة ومرور سائل التبريد بنظام داخلي . ولا يسخن اثناء العمل 

المتواصل والشاق .

يوجد تكملة

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*تكملة*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1162674668.jpg

4- القبضات :

تثّبت القبضة المعقوفة في المحرك والتي تستمد الحركة الدورانية منه بنسبة عزمه المفترض .

وتتميز هذه القبضات بوجود صندوق تروس خافظة تقلل من السرعة لأجل زيادة العزم .

اذن نحن نستفاد من سرعة المحرك لأجل الحصول على العزم المطلوب .

تحديدأ لعزم دوران ( 5- 50 ) نيوتن سم وبدقة عالية مما يعطي أمانأ خلال الغرس .

وهناك انواع كثيرة بنسبة التخفيظ 2:1 , 5:1 , 10:1 , 20 :1 , 64:1 .

ويتميز الون المميز بخط أخضر اللون . 

المواصفات :

1-بخاخ ماء ثلاثي لغرض التبريد .

2- خلاية ضوئية لنقل الأضاءة .

3-قابل للتعقيم للتعقيم ايضأ .

4- يحمل سنبلة بالقطر المعتاد 2.6 ملم .

5- يعمل بضغط الأبهام لتغيّر السنبلة .


5- سائل التبريد .

يحتوي الجهاز على مضخة تمعجية تعمل ذاتيأ عند ادارة المحرك وفق صمام للضبط والتحكم بكمية

تدفق سائل التبريد الى نهاية .

امل ان اكون قد وفقت في طرح الموضوع وان ينال اعجابكم ولو كان بشكل مختصر ويمكن الأعتماد

عليه من قبل الجميع . استقبل جميع استفساراتكم مع جزيل الشكر.


البغدادي:55:


----------



## هشام مبارك (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أنت فعلا شرحت الموضوع ببساطه والمعلومات فعلا مفيده


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لمروك اخي الكريم واحبذ الاضافات او الاستفسارات بالرغم من مرور اكثر من عام على نشره .

وكما اسلفت الجهاز له استخدامات في مجال العظام والكسور والعمليات التجميلية والجلدية وانف واذن

وحنجرة .

استقبل كافة اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (7 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## mtc.eng (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ودمت تالقا وروعة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي شكري على المجهود الطيب
و معلش ممكن ترفع الصور تاني


----------



## therarocky (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود جميل 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abuameer1970 (15 أبريل 2009)

اخي شكري 
بارك الله فيك
اولا انا من فلسطين طبيب اسنان . وقريبا انشاء الله اي بشهر خمسة سوف التحق بدورة لتعلم كيفية زراعة الاسنان بسوريا 
سؤالي هو باي نوع من هذه الاجهزة تنصحني بشراءه او لأي شركة يتبع 
وكم سعره وهل مثل هذه الاجهزة بسوريا او الاردن رخيصة السعر واين توجد 
حيث انه عندنا مثل تلك الاجهزة غلية الثمن تتراوح بين 10000 الى 15000 ريال سعودي تقريبا 
وهل تنصحني بشراء جهاز من الصين مثلا وما اسم شركة الجهخاز ونوعه حيث انه عندي من يذهب الى الصين من اجل التبضع
وبارك الله فيك وبكل القئمين على هذا المنتدى 
ووتقبلوا مروري وعفوا على الاطالة 
وارجو ان تتقبلوني عضوا دائما بمنتداكم الموقر
والسلام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم .

اذا سنحت لك الفرصة بزيارة معرض دمشق الدولي اعتقد للفترة 17-21 لهذا الشهر ستجد اجهزة زراعة متنوعة

واسعارها مناسبة ونصيحتي لك ان لا تشتري صيني المنشأ .

ويفضل ان تشتري من وكيل وفيه صيانة وضمان ما بعد البيع .

والمناشئ الجيدة جدا الالمانية النمساوية الامريكية والسوسرية .

البغدادي


----------



## abuameer1970 (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اخي الكريم .
> 
> اذا سنحت لك الفرصة بزيارة معرض دمشق الدولي اعتقد للفترة 17-21 لهذا الشهر ستجد اجهزة زراعة متنوعة
> 
> ...


بارك الله بك اخي شكري 
انا اعرف حاجة واحدة بس انني راح اغلبك بكثرة اسألتي عن اجهزة الاسنان ومستلزماتها 
وهذا لطبيعة عملي ولذلك اتمنى من الله ان يكون صدرك واسع وتتحمل اخاك الفلسطيني بكثرة اسألته 
وانا من خلال متابعتي وبعد اشتراكي اليوم بمنتداكم 
ارى انك الرجل المناسب بالمكان المناسب 
وفقك الله لعمل كل ما فيه خير للأنسانية 
وتقبل مروري واحترامي لك
ملاحظة ان شاء اله ستكون زيارتي لسوريا من 10-- 15|5|2009


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم .

شكرا جزيلا لأطرائك ونبلك واهلا وسهلا بك ونتمنى ان تسأل دوما لفائدة الجميع .

رحلة موفقة ....

تقبل اجمل الأمنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## الفهد الشارد (22 مايو 2009)

الدال على الخير كفاعله جزاكم الله خيراااااا.وافتح لكم


----------



## abuameer1970 (23 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز شكري 
لو تكرمت وشرحت لنا عن الغرسات او الاوتاد 
وهل سمعت بشركة اسمها aden فهي تطرح نفسها وبقوة عندنا بفلسطين 
وما هي انواع الاوتاد واشكالها 
فانا حاليا مهتم بهذا الموضوع بغرض دراسته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مايو 2009)

نتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستك المقبلة .

هناك شركات كثيرة ومتنوعة في هذا المجال تطرح منتجاتها في الاسواق العالمية .

كذلك هناك تنافس كبير في نوع المنتج والمواد التي تصنع منها الغرسات .

وان شاء الله سوف احرر موضوع في هذا الصدد عن انواع الغرسات ومواصفاتها حالما اجمع البيانات اللازمة

من الناحية الفنية والميكانيكية .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## abuameer1970 (25 مايو 2009)

تسلم 
وانا بانتظارك


----------



## mustafa el (28 مايو 2009)

facebook groub

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2009)

شرح وافي الله يعطيكم الف صحة وعافية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2009)

ام وائل العلوية قال:


> شرح وافي الله يعطيكم الف صحة وعافية



شكرا جزيلا على مروركِ وردكِ .

تقبلي اجمل المنى .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## حورية_الحور (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## د.عماد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

هل نستطيع تصنيع هذا الجهاز فى مصر انا اساعدك فى التوزيع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

د.عماد قال:


> هل نستطيع تصنيع هذا الجهاز فى مصر انا اساعدك فى التوزيع



ممكن تصنيع او تجميع اي جهاز مهما كان نوعه اذا توفرت الأمكانية لأنشاء مصنع يعد لهذا الغرض.

ومصر هي اكبر سوق لتصريف هذه المنتجات نظرا لطلب الملح من قبل المرضى على زراعة الأسنان

فهي البديل الأكبر للأسنان التعويضية .

وشكرا جزيلا على مرورك وطرحك .


البغدادي:20:


----------



## abuameer1970 (1 فبراير 2010)

ابحث عن معلومات عن جهاز ال nsk لزراعة الاسنان وكم سعره في الأردن مثلا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 فبراير 2010)

تحية طيبة

بامكانك مراجعة مكتب بسمات في العبدلي والاستفسار عن السعر لانهم وكلاء شركة nsk

البغدادي


----------

